# The Blizzard made my decision



## bassettKing (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello everyone. 

After spending 16 hours with a snowblower clearing my driveway and other neighbors on the block, mother nature made the decision for me and I went and purchased a Western Pro Plus 8'. It is a really nice plow (At least to me since I am a noob). This is my first plow and I got to try it out tonight. One thing I noticed when plowing was that the truck was some-what difficult to make sharper turns with. The roads were clear and wet and I had it in 4x4. Will that difficulty go away when there is actually snow on the ground? 

My Truck is a Ford F-250 with the 6.2L Gas. Truck handled fine when I was bringing it home from the dealer. Just wanted to make sure the difficulty was normal. For now, I am only looking at doing residential but, may think about commercial next season. 

Thanks for any help and tips.

Regards


----------



## bmc1025 (Jun 10, 2009)

I would suggest you run in 2wd unless there is snow on the ground especially with the plow attached. Make sure you also have some sort of ballast weight in the bed, 500 Lbs or so is a good starting point.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

4wd limits the turning radius of the truck. If you need to make sharp turns you should plan to be in 2wd or swing wide.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

To answer the question...Yes, the difficulty will go away with snow on the ground.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No pixs means no plow.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

grandview;2104292 said:


> No pixs means no plow.


Exactly.......


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Why did you have it in 4x4 if the roads were clear and wet?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Every post here has a valid point!


----------



## bassettKing (Jan 27, 2016)

bmc1025;2104243 said:


> I would suggest you run in 2wd unless there is snow on the ground especially with the plow attached. Make sure you also have some sort of ballast weight in the bed, 500 Lbs or so is a good starting point.


thanks for the advice. I ddefinatel need to get some ballast.


----------



## bassettKing (Jan 27, 2016)

allagashpm;2104385 said:


> Why did you have it in 4x4 if the roads were clear and wet?


Driveway was still sljppery and its an uphill driveway.


----------



## bassettKing (Jan 27, 2016)

grandview;2104292 said:


> No pixs means no plow.


Haha. Fair enough.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Most people I know after a blizzard decide a plow truck is poor answer for a storm like that.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

shooterm;2107678 said:


> Most people I know after a blizzard decide a plow truck is poor answer for a storm like that.


Baby steps


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

shooterm;2107678 said:


> Most people I know after a blizzard decide a plow truck is poor answer for a storm like that.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Running your truck in 4x4 on pavement with no snow is hard on it, add in turns and eventually it will break something. 4x4 in a truck is not the same as All wheel drive in a SUV or car, they are made to run on dry/wet roads. If you feel it binding up in 4x4 you should take it out. In a snow storm I run in 4x4. Later on with clean up and the roads become clear I take it out of 4x4 going from job to job.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Maybe try to invest in some mud/snow tires for your truck, tires make all the difference


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

I plow for a living and I rarely have it in 4wheel drive even while plowing


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

terrapro;2107879 said:


> I plow for a living and I rarely have it in 4wheel drive even while plowing


Why?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

maxwellp;2107954 said:


> Why?


Only when it is necessary. Good tires, proper ballast, and planning go a long way.
Nothing lasts forever and I would rather save the 4wheel for emergency purposes.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Way too many hills here and steep driveways here.
New Winterforce tires - 800 lbs ballast - locker in the rear. 
I use 4x4 - it will not wear out any faster that the rest of the truck.


----------



## Casper1 (Jan 29, 2016)

terrapro;2107969 said:


> Only when it is necessary. Good tires, proper ballast, and planning go a long way.
> Nothing lasts forever and I would rather save the 4wheel for emergency purposes.


I've got a 7'x4' 1" steel plate bolted through the gooseneck hitch receiver of my F350 SRW. I also have 400# of tube sand just behind the axels. I have load range "E" BF Goodrich TA's. The truck plows great but still, it will spin in 2 wheel when getting moving from a dead stop, forward or backwards. It's worth it to me to keep it in 4x4 while doing mostly straight stuff. If I am turning alot, I will throw it into 2 wheel.


----------

